# Forum Other Languages All other languages Arabic  Exchange languages and cultures

## slacker

مرحبا 
Privet 
I'm Mina male from Alexandria, Egypt, my age is 25, I will study the Russian language In Moscow the next academic year in MSU. I would like firstly to have Russian friends, I'm interested in Russian culture and how Russian people think, I'd like to have someone to help me explore the Russian life, in exchange I can help in Arabic language or in Egyptian dialect and the Egyptian/Arab culture 
If you are interested in exchanging cultures, languages and may be visits (in the future), so pm me. 
Regards,
تحياتى

----------


## Анатолий

> مرحبا 
> Privet 
> I'm Mina male from Alexandria, Egypt, my age is 25, I will study the Russian language In Moscow the next academic year in MSU. I would like firstly to have Russian friends, I'm interested in Russian culture and how Russian people think, I'd like to have someone to help me explore the Russian life, in exchange I can help in Arabic language or in Egyptian dialect and the Egyptian/Arab culture 
> If you are interested in exchanging cultures, languages and may be visits (in the future), so pm me. 
> Regards,
> تحياتى

 مرحبا  
إسمي أنتولي. أسكن في ملبورن، أستراليا. أتكلم عربي قليلة فقط. أتعلم العربية الفصحى. أنا روسي. 
أنتولي

----------


## slacker

مرحب بيك أنتولي, و سعيد لردك على هذا الموضوع 
تحياتى

----------


## Анатолий

Hi, 
I have started working on this stories, which have audio recordings (4 of them), as one link is broken  http://www.logoslibrary.eu/pls/wordt...ce=&num_row=20 
(http://www.logoslibrary.eu) 
They are above my level but still simpler than could be. 
الطفل المثالي - the ideal child.

----------

